# Woman electrocuted by tree felled power lines at Drouin



## derwoodii (Mar 15, 2011)

Woman electrocuted by fallen power lines at Drouin | Herald Sun

UPDATE 8.45am: EMERGENCY crews have been called to Gippsland after a woman was killed by fallen power lines. 
It's believed a tree had fallen on power lines near where the 40-year-old woman was found.

Advanced life support paramedics from Warragul, intensive care paramedics, an ambulance helicopter and an ambulance manager were called to Gardner and Holman Rd at 6.30am.

Ambulance Victoria Group Manager Paul James said it appeared a large tree had fallen across the road and brought down power lines.

"We believe the woman came out from her house and came into contact with the power lines," Mr James said.

"The power line was in her hand when we arrived and paramedics looked at different options to move that power line.

"The power company was contacted to isolate the electricity. Fortunately the paramedics didn’t approach the woman, as the wire was still live when the power company arrived


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! Im surprised she grabbed it. All my life Ive been told to stay away from downed lines. Maybe she thought it was a telephone line.:frown:


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't mean to insult the lady that died, but what could she have been thinking?


----------



## Kathryn (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe you could learn the actual information about my mother before you voice your opinion. She was thinking that she needed to get out there to save someone if there was someone to be saved. she thought the loud noise was a car crash. It was dark, she obviously thought it was a branch. OR it fell on her and she automatically grabbed it to push it off. Use your heads. 
By the way she wasn't 40. Please get facts right.


----------



## Dieselpower01 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kathryn sorry for your loss. God Bless


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 6, 2011)

The media almost never gets it right. Sorry to hear of this tragedy, prayers sent.

Did she actually grab it? One doesn't have to make direct contact with a downed powerline to get injured or killed, it can travel through the ground near downed lines and still travel through you.


----------

